# making image with notepad



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

Recently i come accros a txt file where a image is drawn using various keyboard characters like @ # & etc. it was very nice and i wonder to do this type of image is there any way in photoshop or we have do it manually by typing. there must be some other way because i dont think that the image i saw was made manually. please help


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I really think that these images are usually created manually. Some are very intricate and no doubt took mountains of time to produce, but I've never seen any software that simulates these figures. Nevertheless, probably someone has made such a thing. But, isn't that cheating?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here
http://forums.techguy.org/t272771


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Here's a site with some nice instructions I found a while ago. There are also sites with designs already made.

How do you do that?

Arkworld

art collection


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

hi i find a nice software though not free to do this kind of things. Thanks for the links from where i get the term "ASCII ART"
you can try it from 
http://www.torchsoft.com/download/aas_en.exe


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look here http://dmoz.org/Arts/Visual_Arts/ASCII_Art/Software/


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

well the software i previously mentioned was nice and i made this one with it..look at least from 5 ft away to get the exact view


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Cool looking. 

Wha program you use on that somak_de?

I got two of them last night that are free and ran them from the zip file because I did not have to install them. Well have to go back to http://dmoz.org/Arts/Visual_Arts/ASCII_Art/Software/ and check out some of the others they have too. But so far the one was many time better then the other and that was this one here. http://ascgen.jmsoftware.co.uk/


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Cool, I am going to book mark those links and check them out.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea it is cool acraftylady.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Here's another free one (BG_ASCII 1.32):

http://www.simtel.net/product.download.mirrors.php?id=18089


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

hewee sorry i was bit late in reply. i used this one
http://www.torchsoft.com/download/aas_en.exe
thanks for the links. i'll try them


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks somak_de I will take a look at it.


----------

